# British / Czech family moving to Italy



## Evinson (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello, I´m a 2min fresh member and already asking for advice. We are a couple with 2 boys (aged 4 and 6) interested in spending a chapter in southern Italy. My wife is fed up with 5 month winters in the Czech Republic and wants a change of scene. This is history repeating itself in a way when I remember my parents moving us up to the Scottish highlands from London when my brother and I were 3 and 5 respectively. Now, I´m not suggesting for a minute that Italy is just a convenient place to escape winter fuel bills. Italy´s been held close to my heart since my first visit in 1982 and I´m excited about the possibility of immersing ourselves into the Italian way. Our kids are bilingual and will take on Italian with vigour (and may end up interpreting for mummy and daddy) so we´re relatively used to cultural differences.
I´m an english teacher by trade and will be looking for full / part time work anywhere in the south. We´ll have a modest income coming in from my internet work so I´m flexible with regards to conditions and will happily accept a bartering agreement. If you feel there may be room for the 4 of us in your town / village and that there may be some possibilities then please get in touch. I´ll be cycling around southern Italy in april so would love to have a chat over a coffee and won´t expect anything more than simple friendly advice (and better coffee than we have over with us). Hope Italian life´s treating you well. Best regards, Evinson


----------

